# Best cheap digital camera for macro?



## photoforumrocks

My uncle has asked me to select a digital camera for him so he can photograph his coin and stamp collection one by one.  He'd like to spend less than $200.  Which camera would you recommend?


----------



## Trever1t

I'd recommend looking on the local trader lists for a decent used camera. $200 isn't much of a budget.


----------



## D-B-J

Trever1t said:


> I'd recommend looking on the local trader lists for a decent used camera. $200 isn't much of a budget.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## MissCream

I had a cheap little Sony Cybershot DSC-W70 (I think that was the model) and it was decent on the macro setting  Good enough to take pictures of stamps anyway. Here are some examples (awful pictures but they were from 2007 and I new nothing about photography!)


----------



## Josh66

For coins & stamps, I think I'd be looking at scanners, not cameras.


----------



## Overread

O|||||||O said:


> For coins & stamps, I think I'd be looking at scanners, not cameras.



Stamps yes, but wouldn't coins pose a scratch risk on the glass scanner surface?


----------



## photoforumrocks

> For coins & stamps, I think I'd be looking at scanners, not cameras.


His coins and stamps are each in a plastic protector and he says his scanner causes a terrible reflection.


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> For coins & stamps, I think I'd be looking at scanners, not cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stamps yes, but wouldn't coins pose a scratch risk on the glass scanner surface?
Click to expand...

Possibly, but I think the glass is hard enough to take it. Even if you had to buy a new one every six months (which I think is highly unlikely), that's still cheaper than a camera & macro lens, or even most P&S cameras...



photoforumrocks said:


> For coins & stamps, I think I'd be looking at scanners, not cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> His coins and stamps are each in a plastic protector and he says his scanner causes a terrible reflection.
Click to expand...

Could be a scanner specific problem...  I've scanned glossy/plastic coated stuff on mine and didn't have any issues.  Something to look into at least.

It could also be the software, and not necessarily the scanner.


----------



## rateeg

get the underrated kodak easyshares.


----------



## Ron Evers

A point & shoot bridge camera is ideal for macro.  If you could get a used Canon S5 IS he would not be disappointed.

Here are a couple examples I took with one:


----------



## photoforumrocks

> A point & shoot bridge camera is ideal for macro.


I just read about that on Wikipedia.  I wonder if a bridge camera would be too complicated for him.  He's in his 70s and just able to get around on the computer.  He needs something really simple.  His fingers are quite oversized too.  Is a bridge camera point and shoot or would he need to adjust settings?



> If you could get a used Canon S5 IS he would not be disappointed.


Thank you.  It looks like we could get one of those used on eBay for about $200 so that might be just right.  Any other opinions on this one?


----------



## dmtx

Consider the Canon SX130.  I have the SX100 and it has good macro capabilities.  You will need a tripod for quality work.


----------



## Ron Evers

"  Is a bridge camera point and shoot or would he need to adjust settings?"

I think any P&S camera can be used in full auto.


----------

